# Desperate times call for desperate measures



## Guest (May 25, 2009)

A couple of weeks ago I became the proud owner of a brand new .357 Blackhawk 50th Anniversary Edition. Karma must have been shining on me because I was able to find some .357 Magnum at the FFL dealer who received the gun and some 38 Special at, of all places, Wal-Mart. Well, the planets are no longer in alignment and I am going through Blackhawk withdrawal. Through some searching online, I found some Prvi Partizan 38 Special 158 Grain LRN for a pretty good price. Even after shipping, it is about the same price as the WWB's from Wal-Mart. 

So the question is, how bad is this Serbian stuff? I am strictly a recreational shooter and don't require anything hyper-accurate or for defensive purposes. (I have a 12ga in the closet for that!) This wasn't a mistake, was it?

Scott


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Your Blackhawk is a tough gun and should handle about anything you throw at it.

Serbians are among the folks that know how to kill people with guns so I expect what you bought will go boom and send a projectile forward.

I know nothing of that brand so must say approach with caution.

The thing I would watch for is a light load that might leave a bullet stuck half way down the barrel. If it doesn't sound right, unload and check tha barrel for obstruction.

It will probably work just fine.

Give it a try and let us know what you think.

tumbleweed


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

I haven't had any problems with their rifle ammo, so I'd guess that the pistol ammo would be good too. I wouldn't hesitate to buy some.


----------

